# Burton Genesis... 2013 or 2014??



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Snowboard Bindings Review - 2014 Burton Genesis EST at ISPO 2013 - YouTube

Short video on the new stuff


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks i saw that earlier, it seems to me its basically the same binding with the redesigned straps.

i guess its worth waiting for if i am gonna get a set??:dunno:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

w0318 said:


> thanks i saw that earlier, it seems to me its basically the same binding with the redesigned straps.
> 
> i guess its worth waiting for if i am gonna get a set??:dunno:



If I had to pay full price at this point in the season I'd likely wait. But there's a lot of end of season sales happening which makes it a harder decision; if I saw this year's bindings on sale at a decent discount I'd probably grab them.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes totally wont be full price... i just got some bad news burton sold out of of the mediums for me  

a buddy said he was gonna hook me up with half off. thats why I posted.
They only have malavita in my size.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

w0318 said:


> yes totally wont be full price... i just got some bad news burton sold out of of the mediums for me
> 
> a buddy said he was gonna hook me up with half off. thats why I posted.
> They only have malavita in my size.


there's a couple cdn online stores with genesis in medium at 20% off, i'd think that there would be some online in the us or on ebay, or still in inventory at shops


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Demo'd this season Genesis. The rep said the Genesis will be totally redesigned for next year, he suggested to hold out until next year.

This seasons Genesis are really great bindings, I like it over my 09 Triad, or this seasons Cartels. If my riding season was really long; say into June, I'd get the Genesis now. But if it's gonna end in March, I'd hold out. Maybe you can score a demo'd set at a shop or Burton distributor. Hope that helps ya out


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

neshawnp said:


> Demo'd this season Genesis. The rep said the Genesis will be totally redesigned for next year, he suggested to hold out until next year.
> 
> This seasons Genesis are really great bindings, I like it over my 09 Triad, or this seasons Cartels. If my riding season was really long; say into June, I'd get the Genesis now. But if it's gonna end in March, I'd hold out. Maybe you can score a demo'd set at a shop or Burton distributor. Hope that helps ya out



Thanks! my season ends pretty much mid march.. so basicaly i got 3 days of riding then i have to pack up the gear. if i can ride till JUNE i will pay full price with the biggest smile .

ok i guess my gut was telling me to wait. i have 2 young kiddies and its tough leaving them for weekend trips  

so that leaves me with a dilema,

new Antler with Rome targas or 2005 Burton c60s... i am so focked probably LOL


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

w0318 said:


> Thanks! my season ends pretty much mid march.. so basicaly i got 3 days of riding then i have to pack up the gear. if i can ride till JUNE i will pay full price with the biggest smile .
> 
> ok i guess my gut was telling me to wait. i have 2 young kiddies and its tough leaving them for weekend trips
> 
> ...


C60's on the antler will be fine, I've got them on my Sherlock. The whole binding/board stiffness matching is overrated, if you like a stiff binding you'll be fine, presumably you like a stiff binding as you own the c60's.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Snowboard Bindings Review - 2014 Burton Genesis EST at ISPO 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Short video on the new stuff


Did he say price was 345 Euros? $450 seems really steep. Was waiting on the 2014, since I heard the redesign of them is great.

When should 2014 burton products typically become available to order online at dogfunk/evo etc?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Someoldguy said:


> Did he say price was 345 Euros? $450 seems really steep. Was waiting on the 2014, since I heard the redesign of them is great.
> 
> When should 2014 burton products typically become available to order online at dogfunk/evo etc?


I would guess around September or so


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

is it norm for a company to redesign a binding after 1 year? i was reading and seem to see the baseplate as listing the same.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Helical ladders? I'm guessing people complained about strap slipping? Or are people cranking on them too hard?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Someoldguy said:


> Did he say price was 345 Euros? $450 seems really steep. Was waiting on the 2014, since I heard the redesign of them is great.
> 
> When should 2014 burton products typically become available to order online at dogfunk/evo etc?


Because of tariffs and taxes more taxes and and little niceties like public medical care and gun control everything in Europe is way more expensive than North America. So I wouldn't expect that the price point would translate. My guess would be that next year's Genesis will cost about what this year's do, plus or minus a little bit. I could be wrong and maybe they'll go up market with them pricewise but I would be surprised. 

In Canada diodes run 399 to 449 C$ and lots of shops don't bother to stock them, most will go as high as the genesis, but I suspect a big price increase in the genesis would make them less common on shelves, like diodes.


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

seriouscat said:


> Helical ladders? I'm guessing people complained about strap slipping? Or are people cranking on them too hard?


I never had straps slipping on my old cartels, the helix thing I don't care much about. What I heard from a shop guy that rode on the 2014's is the webbing material on the ankle straps is ridiculously comfortable, and they are very lightweight.

Lamps / Soul06: Thanks for the thoughts on availability and price.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The straps interest me most. I have a consistent problem with Burton bindings particularly in the toe straps. And I do have Burton boots too. Whenever I press for an extended amount of time, the toe strap that I'm leaning into loosens up. So say I do a tail press on my way into the park. When I stop to wait my turn, I almost always have to retighten my rear toe strap. 

I have tried every which configuration to try and solve this problem to no avail. My best solution thus far moving that ladder to the closest slot in the toe side. Slips a little less than when in the forward slot.

I have a feeling this new system won't have this problem. Gonna try and buy just the ankle straps and ladders and frankenstein them onto my current bindings.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> The straps interest me most. I have a consistent problem with Burton bindings particularly in the toe straps. And I do have Burton boots too. Whenever I press for an extended amount of time, the toe strap that I'm leaning into loosens up. So say I do a tail press on my way into the park. When I stop to wait my turn, I almost always have to retighten my rear toe strap.
> 
> I have tried every which configuration to try and solve this problem to no avail. My best solution thus far moving that ladder to the closest slot in the toe side. Slips a little less than when in the forward slot.
> 
> I have a feeling this new system won't have this problem. Gonna try and buy just the ankle straps and ladders and frankenstein them onto my current bindings.


how easy do you think it would be to purchase these? does burton usually just sell those?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Someoldguy said:


> Did he say price was 345 Euros? $450 seems really steep. Was waiting on the 2014, since I heard the redesign of them is great.
> 
> When should 2014 burton products typically become available to order online at dogfunk/evo etc?


The bindings would most likely be about $350 in the us. I look for us websites cause it's cheaper. Same number, less value to the currency


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hey guys, I rode the 2014's. I also owned the 2013's for about a month.

Leo, the new straps are only for the ankles. I don't remember exactly but I was under the impression that they still have regular genesis toe straps.
Are you making sure your heels are all the way back when you do them up? maybe hammer your toes a couple of times with your hand to get them all the way in.
EDIT: the toe straps are new too









As for the 2014's, yes, the new ankle strap is comfy...but so is the one on the 2013's.

AFAIK the new straps are not in response to a problem with slipping ladders, it's just Burton pushing binding design.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

well... how did they ride?:laugh:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

well, like bindings

they're super comfy and you can't feel the highback, yet it's there.

but I prefer cartel ltd's. basically the same as the genesis except for a cartel highback. I was happy to save the money and have a highback that I could feel.


----------

